# may litter



## Agoutigoo

Born today. Expecting pieds, pied tans and tans in blue and black.

Edit: apologies for gargantuan photo


----------



## Agoutigoo




----------



## EdgewoodMousery

Ahhh! Congrats! I love pieds, I can't wait to see how they turn out


----------



## Agoutigoo

2 does 7 bucks It seems. A little small but nice full milk bellies.


----------



## SarahC

will there be Herefords?


----------



## Agoutigoo

There's a possibility of some Herefords In this litter. But wont have a Hereford litter due till July.


----------



## SarahC

Good.They are not well represented at the moment(north & midlands) and it would be nice to see more about.


----------



## Agoutigoo

Whole litter was blue. So kept the 2 does and 2 bucks.


----------



## Agoutigoo




----------



## Zamwyn

Congrats on your litter. That blaze right there... :love1


----------



## Agoutigoo




----------



## moustress

Awww...I wuv dem itsybitsycutsiewootsieteensieweensiemousiewousies... really! I do!


----------



## Agoutigoo

they r so cute :love1


----------



## Agoutigoo

16 days old


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Oh, goodness, they're adorable. ♥


----------



## Zamwyn

Growing so fast, the little ones!


----------



## Agoutigoo

Photos from Tuesday


----------



## Zamwyn

Oh, the little blazed... :love1


----------



## Denise--

They are so cute! :love1


----------



## GeorgiaRose998

These guys are so sweet, love them all!


----------



## Agoutigoo




----------



## Agoutigoo

Does now 6 week old, going to new home next week 
https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=544f804d38b7773d61d896569c7bdb44&oe=558F06DE

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=9de2b3ea8c6e7783b8049743a39430f8&oe=558F3176

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=8083dbb3a9175d0ca83516359aaa7a47&oe=558F0D57


----------



## GeorgiaRose998

These guys are so cute! I wish I could have one of these little guys :3


----------



## MouseHeaven95

Ohh they're beautiful - lucky person getting those gorgeous does!


----------

